
Unfortunately I don't give a shit - PhattMelps
http://mattgphelps.com/shutUpIDontCare.php
======
AstralStorm
I find the irony of complaining about complainers too delicious to ignore.
It's as if the author is trying to shore up his hurt and limited ego. What is
the point of the post?

It won't help people caught in complaining and whining defense mechanism at
all. Is it a brag that you're so successful you don't get anything to complain
about?

